
Falcon 9 No Damage Found. Ready to Fire Again - n3on_net
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/682717803166695425
======
jafingi
That's such a huge step for SpaceX! Congratulations to all from the team. And
gorgeous photo of the Falcon 9.

